# Orenda Bridge 1972 -1978



## Arthur C

Hi All,
This is a message mainly for an Engineering Officer who lives in USA called Marinejockey, I have enjoyed your threads on this site & believe you have an association with a former Hadley Engineering Superintendent, called Mr Ro---n.

I wonder if you could ask him the main cause the above 137,000Dwt Bulk Carrier of Houlders Co, Ore Carriers Ltd had a major breakdown off NW Australia (Port Hedland), where the whole 9 cyl J Doxford had to be stripped by ships staff & some Oz shore staff. An Eng Super from Houlders Mr F Ev--y attended + some ships staff flown out on leave from UK to assist (these Guys were very helpful).

Water had gotten into the crankcase from possibly the lower liner cooling seals & through the Diaphragm seals. But I am being asked by a man I know why this happened, & being it was 37 yrs ago & I was leading a team (B) to do all this work & my focus was Crankcase & bearings of the huge Doxford. I did not hang around after this big job & paid off then resigned. If Mr Ro---n, could confirm causes of this, it would be great.

Any information you can find out would help me solve this mystery & help a lot.

Kind Regards, from the Taffy /Aussie, Arthur C. ex 3/E(Whaaa)


----------



## R58484956

Why not send a PM TO MJ.?


----------



## stanadie

Has anyone any information on the following vessels; Empire Wave, sunk October2 1941. The USS Meredith sunk 1943 or the Icelandic fishing trawler, Surprise.


----------



## Arthur C

*Mv Orenda Bridge*

Hi Folks,
Again an appeal to any Engineers or ships staff for feedback regarding the above vessel, regarding breakdowns, engine stoppages,
I am, very interested in this Ships' Main Engine, from May 1975 to its sale from Houlders fleet to Liberian owners in 1978.

Regards from,
Arthur C. Perth, WA. Ex 3/E on this ship.(==D)


----------



## Nick Bridges

*Orenda Bridge*

Hi Arthur, just found this site, its certainly got the memory going!I think you must be the Arthur I flew out to Japan with Christmas 1974, we had a few days in Tokyo before .joining the ship.It was my second trip on her, hard work I remember for a very novice 4th!I also remember Jim S----d being with us.Later on, Frank C-------h came out as 3rd, after you and Jim had left I think-sailed with Frank several times, he was on board during the bearing problem I think.See you are in Perth, my daughter married an Aussie and went to live in Brisbane 3 years ago, doing really well, a great country.Have you seen a film called'Red Dog'-set in Dampier at the time we were there.It would be good to hear from you and chew the cud
Best Wishes, Nick Bridges


----------



## Arthur C

*Orenda Bridge*

Hi Nick,
I remember you well, welcome to a great site, I have fond memories of my busy time on this ship. You were a very amiable guy & easy to get along with.

Would love to hear how she went after my Resignation from the MN after the Main Engine strip-down March /April 1975, due to contamination by water of Main Engine Lubricating oil.

Hoping your health is good & that you are enjoying life, Your Daughter will have a nice life in Queensland, it is a very popular place for younger people.

Look forward to your next mail, as there are many correspondents on this site eager to hear how the 76J9 Doxford went after 1975.

I did write a letter to the C/E during 1975 or 76 hoping the ship had got more reliable, when I seen the ship docked at Port Talbot, 2/E Nick Woodg--- replied, which was very kind.

The ship was scrapped in 1985, Houlder's sold her in 1978, when she was renamed MV Theodora, resold 1983 becoming MV Serena.

Cheers, Arthur (Swift), Perth, West Oz.(Wave)


----------



## Nick Bridges

Hi Arthur, thanks for the reply.Can't tell you any more on Orenda history than you already know, I'm afraid.I did 2 trips, first as Junior, then 4th. Joined in dry dock at Feyenoord, Chief Alan Gray?-later Harry Harvey, best Chief I sailed with.2nd was Neil Parker3rd was ...?Hilsdon, died after a week on board, was replaced by Gordon Smith off Cape Town,4th Pete Misiakowski,Lecky Bob Selvidge. Had a lot of trouble with Generators and fuel pump bearings, 4 days adrift off Philippines I think. Got to Japan, then back and forth to Dampier etc for ever.Rejoined at Christmas 1974 with you, Jim Stroud and many others.Also had Ray Coombs2nd and Gary Harding Lecky. Hard -working ship but good crowd I remember, that's what made a good ship.Hope it wasn't my purifier that damaged the engine, I'm sure I would have heard if it had been!Sailed with Harry Harvey again on big bulkie, can't remember the name though,still looking for my Discharge Book
Best Wishes, Nick


----------



## Arthur C

Hi Nick,
Many thanks for your reply, Harry Harvey C/E from South Shields was indeed a good C/E.... we were very friendly, hope he is still about.

Nick, as said you were a good shipmate & Engineer, hoping you are keeping well, when did you give up the MN? It was a hard life for the Wives of Seagoing
Staff; Officers & Crew.

Best Wishes,

Arthur (Swift).


----------



## Tonysteele

*Orenda Bridge*

Hi all, 
have just joined the site after bringing up the Orenda Bridge and seeing Arthur Swifts name! I served on the ship in the 1970,s as a navigating cadet for one trip (the maiden voyage). We joined in Rotterdam, and called in at Canada, Japan, and Port Hedland. Think we then went back to Rotterdam? Arthur if your out their would love to hear from you again. Or anyone who remembers the trip.
Many thanks,
Tony Steele.


----------



## Arthur C

*Hello Tony, from Arthur (Swift).*

Nice surprise Tony,
I remember your name, but at present can't place the face. The Maiden Voyage in 1972 Started in Sunderland, Where we headed for Rotterdam for Dry Dock, for removal of Launching pads (Called un-docking).

As you may recall, we spent around a month or so in Rotterdam at Fijenord, while lagging was done + other finishing touches, do you remember me pinching an old dockyard bike.

This came in very handy for For'd Oil Soundings & Deck crew found it useful, also.

Maiden Voyage Officers were; CJ Welch (Master), J Busfield (Chief Eng), Henry ? (Chief Mate), Alec Ross (2nd Eng), Mike Holland-Lloyd
(2nd Mate), Dick Noone (3rd Eng), don't recall (3rd Mate), Arthur Swift (4th Eng), Willie Jackson (5th Eng), Jim Clarke (Elec).
These were good guys, but we had no big drama's on the Maiden Voyage.... These were all to happen on later voyages, & got worse as the ship aged. Sadly, Chief Eng. Busfield Died a few years later in Japan while on the ship.

We always carried around 4 cadets; 2 deck & 2 Engineroom, on our voyages & they were a great help to us.

I also served on other ships with Houlder/ Hadley; Oregis, ***bria,
Cavendish, but did most of my Seagoing service on Orenda Bridge.

My Last Voyage on this vessel was at Port Hedland in 1975, when we stripped every Main Engine bearing (over 100 off), while anchored offshore at this remote place. This to Check for damage after the Main Engine oil became emulsified, due to leaking of jacket water into the crankcase.

We did 6 weeks on 8 hours on /8 off, with help from Aus. Shore staff
+ some Houlder's Engineers flown out who were on leave.

Mr Ev--y Superintendent attended + C/E Ho--es, the 2/E & I were working bosses, we worked very hard 7 days a week.

I went on leave after this & Resigned, Orenda was Laid up 2 years later, as Charter Rates were rock bottom & the ship was not reliable,
I am led to believe.

Keep in touch Tony, you are only the second Shipmate I have encountered from Orenda.

Kind Regards to you & your family, I would be interested how your career has progressed since we last met 41 years ago.

Cheers, Arthur (Swift).(Thumb)


----------



## Tonysteele

*Hi Arthur.*

Hi Arthur,
Thanks for the lovely reply, it bought back many memories. I remember our time in Rotterdam, going out to the 'centrum' to buy Kip (chicken) and having a few jars from the bar. Dick Noone was I remember a real laugh and kept us all amused all trip. 
I resigned in 1974 , joined Nat West Bank, then became a policeman for 30 years. After retiring from that did a computer inputting job for 4 years before full retirement a month ago.
I was one of 3 deck cadets, robby was one he was from Windsor area, bob the other was from Doncaster, and me. I loved my music and brought a lot of cassettes ! To keep us entertained.
Still live in Hull, don't have any plans to move now as have just reached 60.
Hope you are well, great to hear from a good friend from 40 years ago. Keep in touch Arthur.
Regards,
Tony.


----------



## Arthur C

*Hi Tony, From Arthur. re Orenda*

Hi Tony,
I did post a nice reply, within 12 hrs of your Last post... but for some obscure reason, it Disappeared... Sorry.

Again,..... it is wonderful, teaming up with a Shipmate - from so Many years ago, 21 yrs, in fact. I am really Happy, Was it you who bought a 'Wha Wha' Pedal in Japan, all those years ago. You were tall, slim, musical & a thoroughly Agreeable young man.

Please if you could send me a Private Message, Jill & Myself will be visiting UK for a few months, after Christmas '13. We may, in our Tour of Winter UK, reserve Accommodation near you, to say hello & tour the local area.... Jill & I , love the UK, we get too much Sun.

Arthur & Jill (Swift).(@)


----------



## Roger Olney

*orenda engine problem Arthur C*

Hi bit late reply maybe. 
I sailed as second Nov 76 to March 77 no engine problems in particular only significant blackstone diesel generator and turbo gen problems (another story.) However for about three weeks a Lecky Bob Selvidge was on the Orenda at the same time who I still have contact with. Bob was on the ship during the problems and the repairs in Port Hedland when around 20 extra staff taken on board with Frank Evamy the Super. Bobs recolection was that the main engine oil was emulsified and caused crank bearing damage He believes centre crankpins. The bearings were cleaned up by hand with wide emery tape and dimension checks taken. Hawker Sidley in charge of the operation and ships staff being taken on by Hawker Sidley (AUS). I am surpried of problem as we used to check engine oil water content by carbide test kit.


----------



## Arthur C

Hello Roger,
Nice to hear from you, I did around 5 or 6 off, 4 month voyages on Orenda Bridge. I loved that ship & when she was broken up in 1985, I was very sad. But the vessel was very troublesome with all sorts of Problems.... As you have said on Auxiliaries & significant main engine problems. Frank Evamy (Superintendent) & a Mr Holmes (C/E) were rarely seen in the Engine room when the 'Big Job' was going on. This was the Chief's 1st trip on this vessel. He was a nice guy & it was a huge breakdown. Two of the seals below two units, leaked high volumes of water into the Scavenge pace & totally emulsified the Main Engine oil. Hawker Siddeley Brush were not experienced in slow speed Diesels, their work was Medium Speed, 4 stroke diesel alternator sets, on mine-sites. Ship's Staff & more Houlders Staff who were on leave were recruited to do the top end & crankcase strip- down work, Plus other outstanding maintenance duties. I was promoted to a Working Boss (Auxiliary 2/E) to supervise half of the Crankcase work. We worked 8 hours on & 8 hours off, we were very efficient but it was hard, hot work in this Hot /Remote part of Western Australia. Mr Evamy through the Hawker Siddeley also recruited a Crew of More experienced Aussies & these guy's also worked in the crankcase, doing the polishing of the Crankpins with Emery cloth. When I left that vessel after this job, I was so fatigued, as our gang of guy's had worked so hard. I Resigned the Merchant Navy & got a great job ashore as a Fitter /Turner in a large cable factory. I never regretted my move & we Emigrated to Perth, Western Australia in July 1982. I loved my time on that ship & knew her intimately. She was a flawed Vessel & was bought in 1972 for 4.5 million pounds. Many thanks for getting in touch Roger, I have some very fond memories of that ship & its a great pleasure to recall events from 41 years before. Arthur.


----------



## Roger Olney

Hi Arthur. when I joined the main problem seemed to be the fact the gennys were designed to supplement the turbo genny which did not run. I stripped turbine and eventually traced problem to seat of main steam valve loose lifting as steam valve opened preventing any power, knurling the OD of seat temporary fix. On that trip one genny shed its piston and battered its way out at time one genny stripped for survey and ship running on turbo. Remaining engine fired up and governor promptly failed so balancing load by ear with shifter on fuel racks as governor changed. Gennys generally under rated and exhausts ran red to white hot. Not my favourite ship Squady I think was chief.
Rger


----------



## Arthur C

Roger, It sounds like she was a troublesome vessel. The package unit that was integral to the running of the Turbo Alternator was unreliable & often the Turbo was off. It was hard work. She was Laid up in the Clyde for a time, before she was sold on to another shipping Co. There was a Court Case in USA regarding the ship after she was sold. Thanks for your mail, but this ship sadly was troublesome. Best Wishes, Arthur.


----------



## LOCKER

*ORENDA old sea mates*

Arthur C
Just happened on yr msg by chance when I signed in here for first time in many years. I was on Orenda 72, (master was Welsh) and 76, (master was Spong). I remember sailing with you but not sure if it was Orenda or some other Orotava?.
I sailed with Nick Bridges, Malcolm Elliott, Willie Jackson (wales), Alec RossC/E, Wiggywelder, Brian Tyler Capt, Alan Lowery C/E, Harry HarveyC/E, Mike Holland LloydC/O, and many others.
I was 3/E on Orenda. 
get back to me.
Not many of us left now 
Keith R (LOCKER)


----------



## Capt Ken R

Tonysteele said:


> *Orenda Bridge*
> 
> Hi all,
> have just joined the site after bringing up the Orenda Bridge and seeing Arthur Swifts name! I served on the ship in the 1970,s as a navigating cadet for one trip (the maiden voyage). We joined in Rotterdam, and called in at Canada, Japan, and Port Hedland. Think we then went back to Rotterdam? Arthur if your out their would love to hear from you again. Or anyone who remembers the trip.
> Many thanks,
> Tony Steele.
> [Remember trip well was deck cadet on maiden voyage many moons ago, Sept Illes for iron ore? Capt Ken Robinson. ]


----------



## loco

A bit off topic, but I sailed with both Alec Ross and Mike Holland-Lloyd on the HORNBY GRANGE in the early 80s. One trip was during the Falklands war, and of course, Mike was one of the many Houlders' staff who'd married an Argentinian. 
He posted a request on the Forum about the fate of both HORNBY and ELSTREE GRANGE some years ago, but though I haven't checked for a long time, he didn't seem to have replied to other posts in the thread.

I'm pretty sure that Alec was later one of the two regular chiefs on the DART BRITAIN, and I sailed with him on the ship in 1985-6. At a 'crossing the line' ceremony on the 'Hornby Grange', the engineers decided that it would be a good idea to throw him in the swimming pool; having surrendered his chief's notebook to someone for safe keeping, he was duly thrown in.

When he eventually surfaced, it was with the exclamation 'I CAN'T SWIM'!

Martyn


----------



## William RJ

Arthur C said:


> *Mv Orenda Bridge*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> Again an appeal to any Engineers or ships staff for feedback regarding the above vessel, regarding breakdowns, engine stoppages,
> I am, very interested in this Ships' Main Engine, from May 1975 to its sale from Houlders fleet to Liberian owners in 1978.
> 
> Regards from,
> Arthur C. Perth, WA. Ex 3/E on this ship.(==D)


Hi Arthur My good freind Hope you get this , as its years since we where on the old girl on the Maiden vouge back in 72 wonderful memories especially when in South Shields standing by and staying in the Mill Dam Mission £7 aweek in those days to stay there
also the time we had in Rotterdam repairing the ballast line after it splitting open after the trials and had to renew a large section of pipe that duct keel was something else.we could qrite a book between us
Take care stay safe hope we can catch up
Willie Jackson


----------



## William RJ

Hi Arthur,
Willie Jackson here the memorries come flooding back especially about the Orenda Bridge.


----------

